# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma 1.32.01: ZTE T790 (Telstra), ZTE Open (Movistar)

## mohamed73

*Sigma 1.32.01: ZTE T790 (Telstra), ZTE Open (Movistar)*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v1.32.01 is out!*  We know you were good this year, so welcome one more
holiday gift from Sigma - another world's first solution!  *Qualcomm Platform Update:*  Added *world's first* *Direct Unlock / Repair IMEI* support
for the following firmware versions of ZTE smartphones::  *♦ T790:*
ICS_P752A20V1.0.0B09  *♦ Open:*
B2G_P752D04V1.1.0B02_TME
B2G_P752D04V1.1.0B13_MOVISTAR   Connect phones with the mentioned above firmware versions in "Download" mode:
press and hold Vol+ Vol- then insert USB cable into the phone.  What phones do you want us to add next? Post your suggestions in الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

